# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy phay CNC >  [S] 3020 H-frame CNC - Mr.Kem

## solero

Theo trào lưu của lũ trẻ là Chỉ để đây và ... vẫn nói thêm  :Smile: . Mời các cụ chém cùng.

Máy dùng 3 bộ combo KR46 hàng spare part nên chỉ xấu bên ngoài, bên trong mới tinh. Combo này hàng đặt riêng nên có thêm 2 rèm cao su che bụi khá là kín.



Trên Thái Nguyên em có nhà máy cán thép ạ.

----------

cnclaivung, Ga con, h-d, huuminhsh, QuyND, Ryan

----------


## ktshung

em nghĩ thằng Y bác làm thế sẽ yếu, khi thằng X lệch qua hai bên mà dạp xuống cái bàn T thì cái bộ kia ko giữ nổi

----------


## Gamo

Hắn phay mạch in bác ợ...

Phay thứ khác thì ko biết có rung ko

----------


## huuminhsh

> Hắn phay mạch in bác ợ...
> 
> Phay thứ khác thì ko biết có rung ko


phay mạch mà nhìn cái bàn T khiếp quá hehe

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> em nghĩ thằng Y bác làm thế sẽ yếu, khi thằng X lệch qua hai bên mà dạp xuống cái bàn T thì cái bộ kia ko giữ nổi


Cái combo đó nó không phải dạng vừa đâu ạ. Đừng nói chi trục z đạp xuống mà kể cả mình đứng lên 1 bên cũng ko là gì so với e nó. Hehe

----------


## Gamo

Nó ko yếu đâu, nhưng mà tay đòn bàn T dài thì sợ bị rung thui

----------


## Nam CNC

đừng chê vội , cha kem này thâm lắm , post nhỏ giọt , chứ trên face hắn làm xong rồi , phay cục sắt gì đó , do đó anh em ném đá cho nhiều vào , hắn post clip lụm đá lại không kịp , em thì chả thèm chê hehehe , mặc kệ hắn.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Ga con

E cũng có dạo qua. Không biết chả kiếm đâu mấy cái combo mà con trượt dài dữ thần vậy. Mấy cái combo này thì chả lăn tăn gì nữa.

Thanks.

----------


## solero

> em nghĩ thằng Y bác làm thế sẽ yếu, khi thằng X lệch qua hai bên mà dạp xuống cái bàn T thì cái bộ kia ko giữ nổi


Mời cụ và cụ bà đến đạp hộ em phát ạ he he  :Big Grin: 




> Hắn phay mạch in bác ợ...
> 
> Phay thứ khác thì ko biết có rung ko


Phay Formex cụ nhé!




> phay mạch mà nhìn cái bàn T khiếp quá hehe


Đất thép mà bác hi hi.




> đừng chê vội , cha kem này thâm lắm , post nhỏ giọt , chứ trên face hắn làm xong rồi , phay cục sắt gì đó , do đó anh em ném đá cho nhiều vào , hắn post clip lụm đá lại không kịp , em thì chả thèm chê hehehe , mặc kệ hắn.


Vâng em thâm, có lão còn đen cơ, em biết nhưng ko nói đâu.




> E cũng có dạo qua. Không biết chả kiếm đâu mấy cái combo mà con trượt dài dữ thần vậy. Mấy cái combo này thì chả lăn tăn gì nữa.
> 
> Thanks.


Em muốn 200x200x200 mà bị chậm chân đâm ra phải mua 300x200x200. Phay đồ toàn 60 đổ lại  :Frown:

----------


## solero

Dàn điện dùng Alpha 66 ạ

----------

Ga con, Gamo, huuminhsh, znk13z

----------


## Ga con

Lão Kem có vẻ thích chó mèo nhỉ. Nhà em thích nuôi chó mà vợ hông cho, còn mèo hoang nó vào sân đẻ ra 1 đám e nuôi cơm nó mấy tháng, lớn lên nó phá như giặc, toàn vào nhà em tìm mấy góc khuất nó...ị. Tức quá e gắn cái đuổi chuột mà không ăn thua. Giờ vào nhà là e đập thùng đuổi thẳng, ở ngoài sân thì OK.

Thanks.

----------

CKD

----------


## CKD

> Lão Kem có vẻ thích chó mèo nhỉ. Nhà em thích nuôi chó mà vợ hông cho, còn mèo hoang nó vào sân đẻ ra 1 đám e nuôi cơm nó mấy tháng, lớn lên nó phá như giặc, toàn vào nhà em tìm mấy góc khuất nó...ị. Tức quá e gắn cái đuổi chuột mà không ăn thua. Giờ vào nhà là e đập thùng đuổi thẳng, ở ngoài sân thì OK.
> 
> Thanks.


Em chỉ khoái choá thôi. Mà giờ v cũng ứ chịu nuôi. Bố v có nuôi mà dím sau nhà, không cho nựng  :Big Grin:

----------


## lekimhung

Thấy mấy cụ bảo đưa chân lên đạp không hề gì, vậy tiện đây cho em hỏi mình kệ đồng hồ so lên đạp thử, nó nhảy bao nhiêu vạch thì mới được gọi là ngon nhỉ, chứ máy của em thì khỏi cần lấy chân,chỉ cần 1 tay thôi nó cũng nhảy lung tung rồi.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, lấy đồng hồ so để lên, đạp cho nó 1 phát xem nó nhảy mấy vạch?

Mà phay formex sao nhảy nổi nhỉ? Mà có nhảy cả trăm vạch chắc vẫn đạt yêu cầu  :Wink:

----------


## huuminhsh

> Dàn điện dùng Alpha 66 ạ


sao bác ko quay cái combo y lại cho cái mo to nó nằm phía sau cho gọn dể thao tác ít vướn víu hơn ạ?

----------


## solero

> Lão Kem có vẻ thích chó mèo nhỉ. Nhà em thích nuôi chó mà vợ hông cho, còn mèo hoang nó vào sân đẻ ra 1 đám e nuôi cơm nó mấy tháng, lớn lên nó phá như giặc, toàn vào nhà em tìm mấy góc khuất nó...ị. Tức quá e gắn cái đuổi chuột mà không ăn thua. Giờ vào nhà là e đập thùng đuổi thẳng, ở ngoài sân thì OK.
> 
> Thanks.


Vâng cụ, em thích mèo từ bé. Giờ vẫn thích. Nhìn nó đáng yêu vậy mà. Sau nhóc nhà em em cũng nuôi mèo và dậy nó biết yêu thương động vật.

----------

Ga con, Gamo

----------


## solero

> Em chỉ khoái choá thôi. Mà giờ v cũng ứ chịu nuôi. Bố v có nuôi mà dím sau nhà, không cho nựng


Cụ giờ đau lưng vậy nuôi "chim" cũng khó nhỉ 




> Thấy mấy cụ bảo đưa chân lên đạp không hề gì, vậy tiện đây cho em hỏi mình kệ đồng hồ so lên đạp thử, nó nhảy bao nhiêu vạch thì mới được gọi là ngon nhỉ, chứ máy của em thì khỏi cần lấy chân,chỉ cần 1 tay thôi nó cũng nhảy lung tung rồi.


Cái đế đồng hồ so nhà em nó yếu + cánh tay dài. Để em mượn cái đế xịn. Hơn nữa chân máy là cao su em sợ khi mình đấm, cả khung và đồng hồ nhao theo, chính gia tốc của đồng hồ làm kim nhảy ạ. Cụ cho em ý tưởng để thử với ạ.




> sao bác ko quay cái combo y lại cho cái mo to nó nằm phía sau cho gọn dể thao tác ít vướn víu hơn ạ?


Cái này em đặt test. Sản phẩm thật đã quay ra sau ạ.

----------


## Gamo

> Vâng cụ, em thích mèo từ bé. Giờ vẫn thích. Nhìn nó đáng yêu vậy mà. Sau nhóc nhà em em cũng nuôi mèo và dậy nó biết yêu thương động vật.


Hai con mèo đang làm gì thế?

----------


## solero

> Hai con mèo đang làm gì thế?


Vào phòng mà quên ko gõ cửa đấy cụ, nó giật mình quay ra rồi giận hờn phải biết.

----------


## lekimhung

So giữa thân máy với cái bàn T thôi, làm từ từ được rồi, lấy tay ấn chậm chậm thử coi bộ đó cứng như thế nào, chứ mà mấy bộ này em nghĩ người ta thiết kế để làm cánh tay gấp đồ thì có, mà mấy bác cứ bảo bộ trục Y của bác lấy chân đứng lên 1 bên không ăn thua thì đúng là rất cứng rồi. Nên em cũng muốn biết "không ăn thua" ở đây là kim nhảy bao nhiêu vạch hay là đứng lên không kêu cái rắc là được.

----------


## solero

> So giữa thân máy với cái bàn T thôi, làm từ từ được rồi, lấy tay ấn chậm chậm thử coi bộ đó cứng như thế nào, chứ mà mấy bộ này em nghĩ người ta thiết kế để làm cánh tay gấp đồ thì có, mà mấy bác cứ bảo bộ trục Y của bác lấy chân đứng lên 1 bên không ăn thua thì đúng là rất cứng rồi. Nên em cũng muốn biết "không ăn thua" ở đây là kim nhảy bao nhiêu vạch hay là đứng lên không kêu cái rắc là được.


Vậy cụ có cần đạp đạp không hay là cứ gắn đồng hồ so rồi đứng lên là được ạ?

----------


## lekimhung

Đứng nhẹ lên 1 bên  được rồi cụ, em nghe đồn bộ combo này cứng lắm mà chưa có dịp thử, nhừ cụ test dùm ạ.

----------


## solero

> Đứng nhẹ lên 1 bên  được rồi cụ, em nghe đồn bộ combo này cứng lắm mà chưa có dịp thử, nhừ cụ test dùm ạ.


OK cụ. Tối em nhờ vợ bầu đứng lên em quay vi-đê-ô xem nó có nhích không ạ.

----------


## solero

Trong 3 bộ combo em mua có 1 bộ dùng dây đai (nhưng lại không có pulley và belt). Em phải chế cái gối đỡ cho nó ạ.




Chờ sờ pín 2,2KW-dài 246 của cụ NhatSon lâu quá không được nên đành phải mua spindle ngoài. Gắn nó lên Z kèm cái ben vừa đủ lực ạ.

----------


## ktshung

> Cái combo đó nó không phải dạng vừa đâu ạ. Đừng nói chi trục z đạp xuống mà kể cả mình đứng lên 1 bên cũng ko là gì so với e nó. Hehe


cái gì nó cũng có độ rơ nhất định, khi trục X đạp lệch tâm xuống hai ray Y sẽ ở thế bập bênh, khi này sai số sẽ cộng dồn, kiểu như bác ngồi ở đuôi xe bus nó sẽ xóc hơn vậy ạ, em tin là khi đạp xuống gặp vật liêu cứng nó sẽ lệch ko dưới 0.2mm

----------


## Gamo

Lão Kem lấy búa tạ nện thử vài phát xem?

----------


## hung1706

Hehe em thì thấy như này....nhà cụ gần kho sắt mà để khoan lỗ thẳng lên mặt bàn T bắt xuống nhìn tội cái bàn quá. Em thì sẽ cho thêm cái tấm lót phía dưới rồi bắt ốc ngược lên cho xinh xắn  :Big Grin: 
Lên máy như này ko khéo bọn Tây bán nhà qua VN hết mất  :Smile: )))

----------

solero

----------


## solero

> Hehe em thì thấy như này....nhà cụ gần kho sắt mà để khoan lỗ thẳng lên mặt bàn T bắt xuống nhìn tội cái bàn quá. Em thì sẽ cho thêm cái tấm lót phía dưới rồi bắt ốc ngược lên cho xinh xắn 
> Lên máy như này ko khéo bọn Tây bán nhà qua VN hết mất )))


He he sở thích của mỗi người khác nhau. Cụ thích đục từ đằng sau nhưng em theo truyền thống đục từ mặt trước thôi ah  :Big Grin:

----------


## CKD

> cái gì nó cũng có độ rơ nhất định, khi trục X đạp lệch tâm xuống hai ray Y sẽ ở thế bập bênh, khi này sai số sẽ cộng dồn, kiểu như bác ngồi ở đuôi xe bus nó sẽ xóc hơn vậy ạ, em tin là khi đạp xuống gặp vật liêu cứng nó sẽ lệch ko dưới 0.2mm


Em chẵng biết thế nào, chỉ biết con máy dùng combo bé tẹo, lại 1 block. Vậy mà khi chạy nhôm nó ứ có sai tới 0.2 bác ạ.
Quan trọng là biết liệu cơm mà gắp mắm. Máy yếu thì chạy theo máy yếu là xong.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Mọi người đang hóng cú đạp của cụ kem quá, em ủng hộ trước 1 cú đẩy, kéo mạnh hết sức trên con máy cùi bắp nhé.
Con máy dựng tạm nhôm sắt kết hợp thế này. Phần trục Z bằng nhôm thò ra xem như cánh tay đòn - dài 100mm. trục X là một KR46 mã B 2 block loại dài ~80mm.


Kéo mạnh hết sức, dùng chân đạp vào cái chân máy lấy điểm tựa, lệch 5 vạch về phía trước, đẩy mạnh chiều ngược lại thì lệch 3 vạch do lực yếu ko có điểm tựa.



Cũng máy đó phay với thông số:
F1500, S 22000v/p, spindle 1,5kw loại khắc tranh, stepover 20%, sâu 2mm, dao ngón 6mm, dao hết bén rồi vì cũng phay 1 mớ đồng thau.
Mấy bộ combo thế này mà ăn sâu dc 2mm thì em cũng thấy đc lắm rồi  :Big Grin:  máy cụ kem bài bản thế thì kiểu gì chả ngon hơn con này vài lần.

----------

Công Tôn Tiên Sinh, cnclaivung, Gamo, h-d, solero

----------


## Gamo

Thui đừng đạp, búa tạ đeeeeeeee  :Wink:

----------


## GORLAK

Nghe ku Khanh kêu ăn 2mm tưởng quất cắt pass 2mm, ai dè sâu 2mm mà over có 20%  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

vusvus

----------


## hoctap256

> Cũng máy đó phay với thông số:
> F1500, S 22000v/p, spindle 1,5kw loại khắc tranh, stepover 20%, sâu 2mm, dao ngón 6mm, dao hết bén rồi vì cũng phay 1 mớ đồng thau.
> Mấy bộ combo thế này mà ăn sâu dc 2mm thì em cũng thấy đc lắm rồi  máy cụ kem bài bản thế thì kiểu gì chả ngon hơn con này vài lần.


E đang băn khoăn là sau khi gia công xong bác đo thước  có chuẩn với kt bác đang tính trên soft cam ko  :Smile: )

----------

vusvus

----------


## solero

Đã có cờ nhíp full 27s không che. Mời các cụ thưởng lãm ạ. Load 61,5Kg  :Big Grin:

----------

blacksky2411, Bryan_281989, cnclaivung, vusvus

----------


## blacksky2411

> Đã có cờ nhíp full 27s không che. Mời các cụ thưởng lãm ạ. Load 61,5Kg


Em khoái mấy cái combo này rồi đó. Cho bài test độ rơ vitme luôn đi bác.
Thanks.

----------


## solero

> Em khoái mấy cái combo này rồi đó. Cho bài test độ rơ vitme luôn đi bác.
> Thanks.


Em hận bác vụ để em 1 combo dây đai. Bác xem đền cho em đi.

----------


## blacksky2411

> Em hận bác vụ để em 1 combo dây đai. Bác xem đền cho em đi.


Khi nào có hàng ngon sẽ lại sau nhe bác.

----------


## Nam CNC

em rất là nghi ngờ , hắn gắn đế từ vào cái bàn hohoho ..... hắn đâu chịu quay tổng quát cả máy , gắn vào đâu nè ? HAHAHA, làm lại clip mới đê .

----------

Bongmayquathem, Gamo, nhatson

----------


## hoctap256

Em sẽ để đây  ké...... và đợi các cụ phán !

----------

Nam CNC, solero

----------


## solero

> em rất là nghi ngờ , hắn gắn đế từ vào cái bàn hohoho ..... hắn đâu chịu quay tổng quát cả máy , gắn vào đâu nè ? HAHAHA, làm lại clip mới đê .


Em đâu có rảnh để tranh chức đệ nhất đo đạc gì với cu Nam nên em chả cần phải chứng minh điều gì.

----------


## solero

Em test G0 thấy tại 13000mm/p là êm nhất.

----------

vusvus

----------


## solero

20.000mm/p cũng được nhưng hơi ồn

----------


## CNC abc

Bác chủ cho em hỏi bác xài động cơ gì cho 3 trục vậy? step hay servo?
Tks bác.

----------


## huyquynhbk

Ở đầu bài cụ Kem có nói rùi đấy cụ CNC abc ah, dùng alpha 66 cho 3 trục

----------

CNC abc, solero

----------


## CNC abc

> Ở đầu bài cụ Kem có nói rùi đấy cụ CNC abc ah, dùng alpha 66 cho 3 trục


Bác đừng cười, cho em hỏi thêm tý. alpha 66 là step, step lai hay servo vậy? Em mới tham gia nên chưa biết món nào khác ngoài step.
Nhân tiện các bác cho em hỏi thêm: Máy em xài step chỉ chạy được tối đa tốc độ 1500mm/min cao hơn là bị mất bước step của em xài size 86 vitme bước 10, như vậy là bình thường hay em chỉnh sai chỗ nào ạ?
Thanks các bác.

----------


## solero

> Bác đừng cười, cho em hỏi thêm tý. alpha 66 là step, step lai hay servo vậy? Em mới tham gia nên chưa biết món nào khác ngoài step.
> Nhân tiện các bác cho em hỏi thêm: Máy em xài step chỉ chạy được tối đa tốc độ 1500mm/min cao hơn là bị mất bước step của em xài size 86 vitme bước 10, như vậy là bình thường hay em chỉnh sai chỗ nào ạ?
> Thanks các bác.


Bác định nghĩa thế nào là servo?
Với em mọi động cơ có phản hồi để điều khiển đều được gọi là servo cho dù bản thân nó là STEP, PMAC, PMDC, BLDC.
Alpha step là tên gọi riêng của hãng Vexta đặt cho dòng sản phẩm step 2 pha có phản hồi bằng resolver.

Máy của bác đặt như thế là không chạy quá đươc 1500mm/p tức motor quay không quá 1500/10 = 150rpm là quá thấp. Bác xem lại nguồn cấp cho drive, phần chỉnh dòng motor trên driver, chỉnh gia tốc trên controler nhỏ lại.

----------

CNC abc, huyquynhbk

----------


## cnclaivung

cụ chủ cho hỏi mấy combo KR chạy bước mấy mà cụ tets lên 13k ợ,

----------


## solero

> cụ chủ cho hỏi mấy combo KR chạy bước mấy mà cụ tets lên 13k ợ,


Bước 10 cụ ạ. Chạy 13K là 1300rpm, Chạy 20K là 2000rpm

----------


## Nam CNC

Kem cho anh hỏi trục X sét 2 nút vặn trên drive ở mức nào ? curent và V-fil ? và trục Z nữa , anh hay set máy mini của anh ở mức A là 6-8 , V-fil ở mức C .

----------


## Ga con

Chạy CNC e toàn chơi V-filt ở mức cao nhất (0). Còn I thì tùy lúc, chỉnh sao motor nó nóng vừa vừa là OK.

Thanks.

----------


## solero

> Kem cho anh hỏi trục X sét 2 nút vặn trên drive ở mức nào ? curent và V-fil ? và trục Z nữa , anh hay set máy mini của anh ở mức A là 6-8 , V-fil ở mức C .


Cái này tùy máy anh à. Em chỉnh khi nào máy chạy đỡ kêu là dừng. 




> Chạy CNC e toàn chơi V-filt ở mức cao nhất A. Còn I thì tùy lúc, chỉnh sao motor nó nóng vừa vừa là OK.
> 
> Thanks.


Cụ đặt cao vậy. Em loanh quanh ở 8-9. Kể ra đặt ở 0 hoặc 1 mà nó không rung hay kêu quá thì cũng chơi đấy.

----------


## Ga con

E chỉnh lên mức 2-3 thấy đáp ứng không tốt rồi cụ, chạy ra sản phẩm xem kỹ bị lỗi mấy góc, chạy tròn thì bị oval giống servo chưa tuning tốt. Nên con đó e chỉnh V-Filt mức cao nhất mới ổn, dù có rần rần thật.

Thanks.

----------


## Gamo

Tức là trị số nhỏ nhất phải ko Ga Con?

----------


## solero

Vậy phải là mức thấp nhất chứ cụ?

----------


## Ga con

Mức nhỏ nhất đó cụ, cái này tốc độ filter mà, càng nhỏ filter càng nhanh (ỏ trên có vẻ e nói nhầm), mức 0 tương đương chắc cỡ vài ms.

Thanks.

----------


## Khoa C3



----------


## Ryan

Tui làm theo kiểu nông dân, nhờ thằng em viết đoạn code cho chạy qua lại 1mm, gắn đồng hồ so theo dỏi, chỉnh v-fil khi nào thấy ngon nhất là hốt. :Wink:

----------


## GORLAK

> Tui làm theo kiểu nông dân, nhờ thằng em viết đoạn code cho chạy qua lại 1mm, gắn đồng hồ so theo dỏi, chỉnh v-fil khi nào thấy ngon nhất là hốt.


Ngon nhất ở mức độ nào bác, dzụ này hay, bác chia sẽ thêm tí ah.

----------


## Gamo

Mình cũng như Phúc, dù thích V-Filter cao cao tí để đỡ ồn nhưng set cao thì hình tròn ra oval ngay. Dân phay gỗ thì lại ko cần, hình tròn thành oval lại có vẻ "nghệ thuật"  :Wink:

----------


## Nam CNC

bậy à nha , điển hình em chạy mức C , chả có gì oval , hay hụt kích thước , thậm chí có nhiều cái lợi hại cho cái chuyên ngành của em heheheehe. Còn tại sao em không bị oval gì đó thì chắc bác nào hiểu mach3 nhất vào xem thông số máy của em cài tại sao như thế chứ em chả biết , ông anh trai em chỉnh , mà em hiểu ông anh cũng chả hiểu gì hahaha.

----------


## solero

> bậy à nha , điển hình em chạy mức C , chả có gì oval , hay hụt kích thước , thậm chí có nhiều cái lợi hại cho cái chuyên ngành của em heheheehe. Còn tại sao em không bị oval gì đó thì chắc bác nào hiểu mach3 nhất vào xem thông số máy của em cài tại sao như thế chứ em chả biết , ông anh trai em chỉnh , mà em hiểu ông anh cũng chả hiểu gì hahaha.


Nói vậy thì nói làm gì. Chắc chỉnh gia tốc thấp lại. Gia tốc cao ô-van ngay.

----------


## Nam CNC

gia tốc máy bước ren 5 chỉnh trong mach3 gia tốc 800mm/s2 , vận tốc jog 5000mm/min ... tốc độ cắt tinh 600-900mm/min , tốc cao 1800-2250mm/min , còn cao hơn chưa chạy vì đồng thau vẫn cứng hơn nhôm nên chưa phang cao hơn  , có lúc chỉnh vận tốc cắt cao hơn , nhưng phối hợp gia tốc không ngon , hay nhanh chậm , không mượt nên không đưa lên cao hơn.

nhìn chung cắt 1800mm/min cho đồng thau vẫn thấy tròn đều , hình chữ nhật vẫn đúng kích thước ( sai số ở vận tốc này tầm 0.02-0.05mm ) , góc vuông cạnh rất bén , không tù , đủ cào xước móng tay  , còn tinh thì sai số 0.01-0.02mm.


về lý thuyết có thể có sai số nếu chỉnh V-fil , nhưng thực tế chưa thấy sai số , có thể nó đúng ở ngưỡng nào đó , cái nào phải nhỏ hơn cái nào thì mới đúng , em sẽ để ý việc này và cố gắng đưa ra 1 công thức nào đó cho cái quỷ này , hi vọng anh em xài alpha để ý và cho 1 thông số nào đó cho nó ok , để anh em đi sau đỡ nhức cái đầu.

----------


## solero

> Đính kèm 41461
> 
> Đính kèm 41462


Cái này nhầm rồi lão ơi. đâu phải AS series

----------


## solero

Đây mới là AS series ạ:

----------

GORLAK

----------


## solero

> Tui làm theo kiểu nông dân, nhờ thằng em viết đoạn code cho chạy qua lại 1mm, gắn đồng hồ so theo dỏi, chỉnh v-fil khi nào thấy ngon nhất là hốt.


Thấy ngon là "cảm nhận" bằng tai thôi ạ, mắt mà phân biệt được 100ms thì khủng quá. Trong trường hợp này gắn đồng hồ so để chỉnh V-fil là vô dụng.

----------


## Khoa C3

> Cái này nhầm rồi lão ơi. đâu phải AS series


Toàn dùng AR nên nhầm bà nó mất.

----------

Gamo

----------


## solero

> Toàn dùng AR nên nhầm bà nó mất.


Đại cmn gia.

----------


## Nam CNC

chú solero nói dùng đồng hồ so chỉnh V-fil là vô dụng thì nhận định quá chủ quan , nó có cách , nhưng tớ chả thèm chỉ chú vì cái tội chủ quan... bất đồng nhận định đâm ghét.

----------


## CKD

> bậy à nha , điển hình em chạy mức C , chả có gì oval , hay hụt kích thước , thậm chí có nhiều cái lợi hại cho cái chuyên ngành của em heheheehe. Còn tại sao em không bị oval gì đó thì chắc bác nào hiểu mach3 nhất vào xem thông số máy của em cài tại sao như thế chứ em chả biết , ông anh trai em chỉnh , mà em hiểu ông anh cũng chả hiểu gì hahaha.


Kiểu này chắc do hên thôi  :Smile:

----------

Gamo, solero

----------


## solero

> chú solero nói dùng đồng hồ so chỉnh V-fil là vô dụng thì nhận định quá chủ quan , nó có cách , nhưng tớ chả thèm chỉ chú vì cái tội chủ quan... bất đồng nhận định đâm ghét.


Cụ đọc cho kỹ. Em nói "Trong trường hợp này gắn đồng hồ so để chỉnh V-fil là vô dụng" Trường hợp này là "cho chạy qua lại 1mm, gắn đồng hồ so theo dõi". Với kiểu này cụ chú thích cho em với, không giải thích được thì cũng giống Hentai thôi.

----------

dungphuong79

----------


## CNC abc

> Bác định nghĩa thế nào là servo?
> Với em mọi động cơ có phản hồi để điều khiển đều được gọi là servo cho dù bản thân nó là STEP, PMAC, PMDC, BLDC.
> Alpha step là tên gọi riêng của hãng Vexta đặt cho dòng sản phẩm step 2 pha có phản hồi bằng resolver.
> 
> Máy của bác đặt như thế là không chạy quá đươc 1500mm/p tức motor quay không quá 1500/10 = 150rpm là quá thấp. Bác xem lại nguồn cấp cho drive, phần chỉnh dòng motor trên driver, chỉnh gia tốc trên controler nhỏ lại.


Em xài 2 loại step size 86: 1 loại của máy in Mỹ, không nhãn mác, 1 loại hiệu vexta 4.5A. Em tháo motor ra khỏi vitme để loại trừ khả năng dàn cơ bị kẹt, thì step Mỹ chạy đc 2200mm/p lên 2300 là mất bước. Còn step Nhật (Vexta) thì lên tới 2700mm/p thì cũng mất bước. Em cài vi bước 1/16, step 1.8 độ vitme bước 10, em cài steper là 320. Em sai chỗ nào mà chạy step không thôi mà lên k quá đc 2300mm/p vậy các bác.
Tks các bác!

----------


## emptyhb

> Toàn dùng AR nên nhầm bà nó mất.


Thánh khoe của

----------


## solero

> Em xài 2 loại step size 86: 1 loại của máy in Mỹ, không nhãn mác, 1 loại hiệu vexta 4.5A. Em tháo motor ra khỏi vitme để loại trừ khả năng dàn cơ bị kẹt, thì step Mỹ chạy đc 2200mm/p lên 2300 là mất bước. Còn step Nhật (Vexta) thì lên tới 2700mm/p thì cũng mất bước. Em cài vi bước 1/16, step 1.8 độ vitme bước 10, em cài steper là 320. Em sai chỗ nào mà chạy step không thôi mà lên k quá đc 2300mm/p vậy các bác.
> Tks các bác!


Bác đang dùng driver nào? điện áp cấp cho driver là bao nhiêu voltage? bao nhiêu ampere?
Step Mỹ thường dùng điện áp cao nên bác cho khai thác điện áp thấp cho driver có thể giảm moment gây mất bước.

----------

CNC abc

----------


## CNC abc

> Bác đang dùng driver nào? điện áp cấp cho driver là bao nhiêu voltage? bao nhiêu ampere?
> Step Mỹ thường dùng điện áp cao nên bác cho khai thác điện áp thấp cho driver có thể giảm moment gây mất bước.


Em xài driver trung quốc, điện áp cấp là 24V. step Mỹ em nghe Khanh romeo nói dòng 5A nên em set 5A, còn step Nhật dòng 4.5A thì em set 4.2A. Điện áp vậy có thấp quá không bác?
Thanks.

----------


## Gamo

Chùi, step Mỹ Tho thường xài áp thấp, Vexta hay xài áp cao chứ :P Trên 2 con motor của bác ghi áp danh định là bao nhiêu?

Thường driver chạy 24v chỉ thích hợp cho các motor bé. Lão Kem có mấy con driver ngon đang dấu trong nhà á

----------

CNC abc

----------


## solero

> Em xài driver trung quốc, điện áp cấp là 24V. step Mỹ em nghe Khanh romeo nói dòng 5A nên em set 5A, còn step Nhật dòng 4.5A thì em set 4.2A. Điện áp vậy có thấp quá không bác?
> Thanks.


Drive TQ cũng phải có tên chứ? áp 24VDC là thấp rồi. Bác chụp hình cả drive và motor đăng lên xem nào.




> Chùi, step Mỹ Tho thường xài áp thấp, Vexta hay xài áp cao chứ :P Trên 2 con motor của bác ghi áp danh định là bao nhiêu?
> 
> Thường driver chạy 24v chỉ thích hợp cho các motor bé. Lão Kem có mấy con driver ngon đang dấu trong nhà á


Con gà này cứ mổ lung tung. Step mỹ mấy  toàn ghi 35 - 70V không ah. Ví dụ em này:

----------

CNC abc

----------


## Gamo

Em này sản xuất tại Mỹ Tho rùi :Wink:

----------

CNC abc

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Step này size86, mất hết tem mạc rồi nên em nhìn size mà đoán nó cỡ 4A thôi.
2 con này em đang ráp trên con router chạy driver DM556, chỉnh dòng 3.2A, nguồn 36V. Hiện tượng của anh khi chạy lên f2300 thì nó thế nào hả anh.

----------

CNC abc

----------


## CNC abc

> Chùi, step Mỹ Tho thường xài áp thấp, Vexta hay xài áp cao chứ :P Trên 2 con motor của bác ghi áp danh định là bao nhiêu?
> 
> Thường driver chạy 24v chỉ thích hợp cho các motor bé. Lão Kem có mấy con driver ngon đang dấu trong nhà á


Con step Mỹ thì mất hết tem nhãn rồi nên k xác định đc gì. Step Nhật thì chỉ ghi là 4.5A 0.48 ohm, không thấy ghi V. Em thắc mắc, nếu điện trở 0.48 ohm và dòng 4.5A thì áp là 0.48x4.5=2.16V như vậy áp em cấp 24V là dư sức rồi chứ ta?




> Drive TQ cũng phải có tên chứ? áp 24VDC là thấp rồi. Bác chụp hình cả drive và motor đăng lên xem nào.
> 
> Con gà này cứ mổ lung tung. Step mỹ mấy  toàn ghi 35 - 70V không ah. Ví dụ em này:


Step em xài 2 loại:
Một loại là cái này 2nd hand


Cái thứ 2 là cái này brandnew:

Step Mỹ thì không còn nhãn mác gì. Step Nhật thì 1 con là con bên trái hình dưới. Con khác mua của bác Quảng đang bị mất hình.





> Step này size86, mất hết tem mạc rồi nên em nhìn size mà đoán nó cỡ 4A thôi.
> 2 con này em đang ráp trên con router chạy driver DM556, chỉnh dòng 3.2A, nguồn 36V. Hiện tượng của anh khi chạy lên f2300 thì nó thế nào hả anh.


Mình tháo step ra khỏi vitme chỉ cho step chay không thôi thì lên đc 2300mm/p trơn tru, nếu chỉnh lên 2400mm/p thì nó chạy cà giựt cà giựt, còn lên khoảng 3000mm/p thì đoạn đầu mới tăng tốc thì quay đc 1 tý đến phần tốc độ cao thì đứng luôn.
Nếu gắn step vào vitme thì chỉ chạy lên đc khoảng 1500mm/p thôi, lên hơn nữa thì cũng cà giựt cà giựt.
Các bác bắt bệnh giúp em nhé.
Thanks.

----------


## Gamo

> Con step Mỹ thì mất hết tem nhãn rồi nên k xác định đc gì. Step Nhật thì chỉ ghi là 4.5A 0.48 ohm, không thấy ghi V. Em thắc mắc, nếu điện trở 0.48 ohm và dòng 4.5A thì áp là 0.48x4.5=2.16V như vậy áp em cấp 24V là dư sức rồi chứ ta?


Mấy lão sư phụ đâu rồi, nhảy vào chém gió nè...

Trở 0.48, dòng 4.5A thì áp danh định là 2.16V, vậy áp chạy là 2.16*25 = 54v ợ  :Wink:

----------

CNC abc

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> Con step Mỹ thì mất hết tem nhãn rồi nên k xác định đc gì. Step Nhật thì chỉ ghi là 4.5A 0.48 ohm, không thấy ghi V. Em thắc mắc, nếu điện trở 0.48 ohm và dòng 4.5A thì áp là 0.48x4.5=2.16V như vậy áp em cấp 24V là dư sức rồi chứ ta
> 
> Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/11...#ixzz4m4K6nXtN


E bị dính chưỡng vì cách tính như thế này của cụ rồi đó ạ. Ngày đó e tính như vậy với con step vexta. Xong nghĩ trong lòng áp bé thế này thì sợ j. Sau đó e cầm vào dây a+ a- b+ b- của nó. Kết quả giật mém xỉu. Kaka. Driver của e chạy áp 110v

----------

CNC abc

----------


## Ga con

Điện áp cấp cho step thường thì min là 5R (5 lần điện áp danh định). Nếu driver xịn hoặc có các mode chỉnh tốt thì có thể chạy đến 100R vẫn ổn, không nóng.

Thường e chọn loanh quanh 20R trở lên, như con của cụ chạy áp khoảng 45-50V dc là đẹp.

Thanks.

----------

CNC abc

----------


## nhatson

> Con step Mỹ thì mất hết tem nhãn rồi nên k xác định đc gì. Step Nhật thì chỉ ghi là 4.5A 0.48 ohm, không thấy ghi V. Em thắc mắc, nếu điện trở 0.48 ohm và dòng 4.5A thì áp là 0.48x4.5=2.16V như vậy áp em cấp 24V là dư sức rồi chứ ta?
> 
> 
> Step em xài 2 loại:
> Một loại là cái này 2nd hand
> 
> 
> Cái thứ 2 là cái này brandnew:
> Đính kèm 41619
> ...


chủ yếu là L coil. từ đó coi ra điện áp cần xài

----------

CNC abc

----------


## CKD

Thật, bệnh này rất rất nhiều bác DIY gặp phải. Có mấy lý do chính.
1. Các bác chẵng mấy rành về điện.
2. Đã không rành mà vì nhiều lý do lại thích chơi chiêu râu ông nọ cắm cằm bà kia.
3. Từ 2 cái phía trên thì phát sinh thêm bao nhiêu là vấn đề khác.

Đấy cũng là lý do tại sao em hay khuyên các bác NEW nên chơi hàng đồng bộ. Tốt nhất là mới từ china cho rẻ, không thì đồng bộ cũ cũng ok. Nhưng nhiều lúc nói như thế em bị nhiều bác trách này nọ. Một số khách hàng nghe em tư vấn xong nghe bọn gà vịt nói món này kia ngon bổ rẻ quay lại trách em tư vấn đồ đắt để lời nhiều. Maf em làm việc rất rỏ ràng, chi phí vật tư luôn công khai thậm chi em chào giá còn thấp hơn thị trường, công cán & dịch vụ tính riêng. Dù làm đồ xịn hay lỡm thì nó vẫn thết. Em đâm nãn và.. không tư vấn tư véo chi cho mệt người, mất thời gian.

Mấy bác cứ thử suy nghĩ đi. Ở đời chắc chắn không có khái niệm Ngon + Bổ + Rẻ. Nếu có thì nó chỉ là lừa phỉnh thôi.

Các bác cứ tự phối ghép thì học phí & thời gian mất cho nó tính đúng & đủ thì nó còn mất nhiều hơn là đầu tư phát ăn ngay.
Gói gọn step & motor nó là một mớ bòng bong. Mà với những bác không biết gì thì.. có hàng hà thông số chưa biết đến.
1. Dòng & Áp danh định.
2. Driver nào chạy được với nó. Không phải cứ đủ dòng là chạy được. Mỗi driver nó chỉ tối ưu trong một khoảng làm việc nào đó.
3. Đặc tuyến moment/tốc độ.

----------

CNC abc

----------


## solero

Bẩm các cụ máy đã lắp đặt và đi vào hoạt động. Gia chủ ko chịu sắm bàn sắt đâm ra máy chạy lôi bàn nhảy Tango cùng  :Big Grin: 





Test mực của dấu cao su nên bị bong bóng chưa mượt cho lắm. Chơi mực chuẩn dấu đồng chắc ngon hơn  :Big Grin:

----------

CKD, Ona, Tuanlm

----------


## hoahong102

đơn giản mà đẹp, mỗi tội ko có thùng đồng bay tứ tung hót mệt lém

----------

solero

----------


## solero

> đơn giản mà đẹp, mỗi tội ko có thùng đồng bay tứ tung hót mệt lém


Vâng cụ. Nhà hắn có máy laser em bảo hắn chế cái lồng bằng mika rồi ạ.

----------


## QuyND

Chào bác, cho e làm phiền bác chút. Tình hình là e tham khảo thiết kế của bác thấy hay quá. Em cũng tính chế 1 bé, nhưng mà bác cho em hỏi, khung kiểu H-Frame này thì phay thép non nổi không bác? Em tính mần chạy be bé thôi. Chế khung C-Frame lăn tăn nhiều cái quá ạ.

----------


## solero

> Chào bác, cho e làm phiền bác chút. Tình hình là e tham khảo thiết kế của bác thấy hay quá. Em cũng tính chế 1 bé, nhưng mà bác cho em hỏi, khung kiểu H-Frame này thì phay thép non nổi không bác? Em tính mần chạy be bé thôi. Chế khung C-Frame lăn tăn nhiều cái quá ạ.


Em thấy máy bây giờ H nhiều, C dần ít đi rồi. Chạy thép non thì còn phụ thuộc vào nhiều yếu tố như ray trượt, vít me, spindle, dao chứ đâu mỗi khung ạ.

----------

QuyND

----------

